# Rollitup.org is compromised!



## unknown1231 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,

First off let me tell you I am a Sys Admin and IT Manager... IT Security is one of my main focuses.

Someone is gaining access to your production servers and has modified something. 

Everytime I hit your main page a script is run which tries to redirect me to a .TK TLD where malware tries to get pushed to my machine.

I'm not affected because I have my computer on lock-down with all kinds of security BUT I'm willing to bet lots of users are getting infected without knowing it.

If you want my help please let me know and I'll be happy to help you find out exactly what is happening.... if not, well thats ok, I just ask that you fix it ASAP!


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 29, 2012)

It's the ads.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 29, 2012)

unknown1231 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First off let me tell you I am a Sys Admin and IT Manager... IT Security is one of my main focuses.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue last week but it stopped after about three or four hours. But it was the same as you write above


----------



## missnu (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm, the site has never been terribly safe, just don't put any super personal things and I feel like we're alright...perhaps I am lying to myself, and we should all head for the hills...I hope not!


----------



## unknown1231 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Missnu, 

This has nothing to do with what you post. Simply visiting the URL www.rollitup.org puts you at risk. Immediately upon opening this site it tries to redirect you to several websites (it changes each time you visit) mostly I see .TK TLd's.

Someone has hacked this site and inserted malicious code.

If you've never seen a popup I suggest going to www.avast.com and downloading the free version. Run a FULL scan on your computer (can take up to 4 hours). 

Also, you might just want to run COMBOFIX for the hell of it. www.bleepingcomputer.com

Good luck folks.


----------



## unknown1231 (Jun 29, 2012)

Cut Throat... You really think its the ads? I suppose it would make sense... I've seen it before with ads. LOL funny I didnt even think about the ads.

NYTimes and Boston Herald websites had a similar issue a year or two ago and it was due to ads. So, it just might be.... the ads.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 29, 2012)

I come here on my phone only. Is it compromised?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

doesnt matter to me i use linux and its operating system stores on a ram from a cd and when i turn off my computer at end of each day it deletes everything
so bring on the virus lol


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Banner ads are notorius for being 'payload' carriers.* SO yes, the Ad network could be comprimised, or this one. End result is the same- crap trying to load on your machine. If you are logged on a 'user' and not an 'admin' then you have already defeated 90% of the virus/malware attacks out there!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 29, 2012)

the securities professional advises avast . . . ok, and ya i know its good but i know it has limitations too


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel sick, I think I caught a virus or something.


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

greenlikemoney said:


> I feel sick, I think I caught a virus or something.


just go smoke something and u will feel better


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 30, 2012)

I never get any popups or anything on my phone ....
But I do have lookout installed so that could be helping me ...


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the securities professional advises avast . . . ok, and ya i know its good but i know it has limitations too


Free avast has a sandbox that actually catches virus. Ran it in a virtual machine to test it out. Caught everything I threw at it so I trust it.

Plus I format every 2 months anyway.


----------

